# Fragen zu Ubuntu-Updates



## suwofis (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte 2 Fragen zu Updates im Ubuntu-Linux. Zum einen geht es um die Einträge in den Bootmanager (GRUB). Denn fast immer, wenn online geupdated wird erscheint ein neuer Eintrag in GRUB, der alte wird jedoch dabei nicht entfernt. Mittlerweile mache ich diese Updates schon nicht mehr, weil ich schon über 10 Einträge habe. Kann man das irgendwie beheben oder abstellen?

Die zweite Frage betrifft das neue Ubuntu 11.10. Ich würde gerne von meinem bisherigen Ububntu (Version 9) auf Ubuntu 11.10 updaten. Weiss jemand, wie man das macht? Also ich habe auch noch Windows-Partitionen und die sollten davon unangetastet bleiben.

Ich danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## genodeftest (5. Februar 2012)

1. Du solltest diese Updates *unbedingt immer* durchführen, das sind größtenteils sicherheitsrelevante Kernel-Updates. Was dort in Grub zusätzlich erscheint sind neuere Kernel. Entfernen kannst du die älteren Kernel mit dem Packetmanager (Synaptic, Aptitude, vielleicht auch mit dem SoftwareCenter) entfernen wie unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren beschrieben.

2. Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass da Ubuntu 9.04 oder 9.10 drauf ist? Kannst du bitte mal nachsehen? 
	
	
	



```
uname -a
```
 in der Kommandozeile gibt dir aus welchen Kernel du installiert hast, poste doch die Ausgabe mal hier. Wenn du tatsächlich noch 9.x hast, solltest du dringend aktualisieren. Von 9.x aus geht das nicht mehr, weil diese Versionen nicht mehr unterstützt werden. In diesem Fall hilft nur noch eine Neuinstallation. Möglicherweise hast du dein Ubuntu aber auch zumindest auf 10.04 (LTS, d.h. Long-Term support) aktualisiert. Von dort kannst du auch nicht direkt auf 11.10 aktualisieren, sondern erst wieder auf 12.04, was in ca. 2-3 Monaten erscheinen wird.

*EDIT:*
Ich muss mich korrigieren. Es kann sein, dass du noch von 10.04 aktualisieren kannst, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade , allerdings müsstest du dann alle Schritte dazwischen einzeln nehmen, konkret: Du müsstest von 10.04 auf 10.10, dann auf 11.04 und dann auf 11.10 aktualisieren. Davon würde ich dir aber abraten, eine Neuinstallation ist einfacher.


----------



## WilhelmHH (22. Februar 2012)

suwofis hat gesagt.:


> Die zweite Frage betrifft das neue Ubuntu 11.10. Ich würde gerne von meinem bisherigen Ububntu (Version 9) auf Ubuntu 11.10 updaten.



Die Differenz ist zu groß. 

Mit extra Home-Partition ist Neuinstallation kein Verlust.
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Die-Home-Partition
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung#Vorueberlegungen
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung#Logische-Partition-home-erstellen


----------

